# Do you know about Dodec spinning wheels?



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

One of the women in my weaving and spinning group was telling me about these on Friday. She has since sent me links to the woman (I think she said invented it). Either way it is pretty cool. http://www.ravelry.com/projects/agateandaqua/dodec-spinning-wheel

Each spindle is removable and I believe can be spun as a support or drop spindle or used on the wheel. I love this idea. The original plans are posted on that link as well as some changes this woman made :goodjob: those who are handle with wood and tools could make one easily.


----------



## kentuckyhippie (May 29, 2004)

my son is currently building one for me. I am looking forward to trying it out soon. he says it is fairly simple to build


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yes kentuckyhippie that is what I understand. BTW, Welcome to The Fold! Make sure you take pictures and show us please.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I'd love to see pictures, too. Looks like it would be an interesting project to tackle!


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

It's interesting the way the spindles can also be used as a drop spindle. It's a different method of spinning, though, having the spindle to spin on instead of a flyer. Kinda a cross between a small flyer type wheel and a big walking wheel.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Sort of like a Rio Grande wheel which is basically a great wheel with a treadle.
Kasota if you click on the link you can see a picture and them plans for making one are right there too.


----------

